# Taking soap to market



## krebolj (Feb 23, 2013)

For those of you who regularly attend farmers markets, could you recommend a figure of how much soap you typically bring and how many varieties? I am planning on attending my first market this summer, but have no idea just how much I should plan on making.


----------



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

I attend a couple farmer's markets in the summer. I try to take a nice variety but not too many choices or customers can be overwhelmed :grin: I would say I average about 10 different scents and about a dozen of each. I keep a listing of what I have curring and the dates they will be available so customers can pre-order something if they'd like. And, I do a monthly special limited edition fragrance that goes along with whatever holiday or special event is happening in that month. I also sell kits: Melt & Pour Learn to make soap kits, soap and lotion sets, etc. I also sell lip balms, goat's milk lotion, herbal salves, sugar scrubs, and such. 
 Make your booth look as full as possible. You can do that by using baskets to display your soaps and keep your baskets full. So, when you sell a few of a certain fragrance, move the remaining ones to a smaller basket so that basket is still full (hope that makes sense) 
 Most of all enjoy yourself. Selling at market can be loads of fun and you'll meet lots of great folks.


----------



## jcatblum (Dec 15, 2009)

I have only sold produce at market, but market size & amount of similar vendors will influence the amount of product you need. The market 10 miles from me I will sell $50-$75 worth of produce & bring home 1/2 of what I took. The market 40 miles away I will sell $150-$250 worth of produce and would sell more if I had more to bring. However, the big market has LOTS of rules & cost me $150 out of pocket before I ever set up & $10 each time I go (not to mention gas & other exp). The small market down the rd only cost $10 a yr with very few rules.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

It depends on how big your tables are. In other words, make the table look full and well stocked. Customers don't want to buy from a sparse looking display. Use baskets and a nice tablecloth to fill out the display.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Also use height!! A few boxes covered by fabric can make a huge difference!


----------



## canadiangirl (Jul 25, 2004)

It really depends on the market. I figure things out backwards...I like to make 8-10 times the booth fee. So say that's $50 I'd like to aim for $500 so I need to bring enough stock to make that amount plus I hate an empty booth so I'd bring about $700 worth of stock. Holiday week-ends I bump up and double that over the Christmas season. People don't like to shop from an empty looking table : ) My big weekly market I bring 15-20 (depending on season) different varieties and around 20 of each, plus my other body care products.


----------

